# Russell shows the new CA finish



## Steve Busey (Aug 3, 2011)

Our own Russell Eaton demonstrates the use of the new Stick Fast CA formulation that's beginning to reach the market. He did a demo like this at the last Georgia IAP chapter meeting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO_Q-n2-LcY


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm, I hope this isn't construed as an advertisement - just a demo of a new product. Neither Russell nor I benefit if you get this product.


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is pretty much the same way I did any CA finish.  I don't really see a difference between this and any other CA finish.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rob73 said:


> This is pretty much the same way I did any CA finish. I don't really see a difference between this and any other CA finish. Am I missing something?


I thought the same at first.  It is the 'sanding' process that is changed.  This 'new' system uses a paste instead of sandpaper/micromesh.

AK


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 3, 2011)

This glue has a longer work time. I have finished bowls and lidded boxes with it. If you use a plastic applicator it will go a full 60 sec. before it starts to harden. It is also less prone to foam up, and is a little more of a rubberized finish. It should stand up to drops or whatever a little better. By the way I am not making anything off of these. I met the owner at a demo I did for Rockler and he asked if I could help him out. I have tested several different application process and this works quite well, and is very fast.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually, the formulation/viscosity has changed too, and the activator is less prone to causing fogging.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 3, 2011)

nicely done video...Russell, would you by any chance be from "The South? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## larryc (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like a product I'd like to to try. Unfortunately the link stickfast.net does not state where the product can be purchased or the price.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 3, 2011)

Jon, what gives you that idea...lol


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 3, 2011)

larryc said:


> Looks like a product I'd like to to try. Unfortunately the link stickfast.net does not state where the product can be purchased or the price.



Yes, not the best marketing job. 

They do have a distributors section.  You will have to spend some time going to each one tracking down prices though. 

http://stickfast.net/distributors/distributors.html


----------



## Grizz (Aug 3, 2011)

Unfortunately even with some help, finding where to buy and how much is an absolute daunting task.  They must not want to sell the product to much.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is a little help on finding the new glue. Several Woodcraft stores sell it. This is so new it has only been packaged for a couple of weeks. Packard, as well as several other real big dealers with catalog sales and large internet stores will have it soon. I know that the new ca is sold at the Roswell GA store. It will take a littlewhile before it is widely available.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 3, 2011)

It's slowly trickling out into the marketplace. At Woodcraft a couple weeks ago, they said they had some of the bottles, but not the complete bag/kits yet (with the glue, activator, polish and abranet). Contact your favorite distributor to see if they have it yet.

One of my concerns/complaints is that TMI didn't give it a more unique name, to differentiate it from their mainline glues. IE: if you call Woodcraft and ask if they stock the CA Wood Finish product, chances are they would say yes even if it's the old "regular" CA.  Just my $.02.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 3, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see some long time testing of it.  See how it compares to the traditional CA finish.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Aug 3, 2011)

BereaHardWoods has it :biggrin:


----------



## Lee K (Aug 3, 2011)

I used it on 2 of my most recent pens.  The medium a bit 'thinner' consistency and went on very smooth.  I had very little ridge lines/waves.  I used 400 grit right before MM ( I didnt use the paste polishing ).

One of the pens was a particular punky piece of spalted sweetgum that had some bug holes, so after a few coats of the new stuff, I used regular old medium/thick to level out the low spots.

I end up putting a few more coats on than usual, but it takes about half the time.  As soon as you hit it with accelerator its dry!!!!!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Aug 3, 2011)

Lee K said:


> I used it on 2 of my most recent pens. The medium a bit 'thinner' consistency and went on very smooth. I had very little ridge lines/waves. I used 400 grit right before MM ( I didnt use the paste polishing ).
> 
> One of the pens was a particular punky piece of spalted sweetgum that had some bug holes, so after a few coats of the new stuff, I used regular old medium/thick to level out the low spots.
> 
> I end up putting a few more coats on than usual, but it takes about half the time. As soon as you hit it with accelerator its dry!!!!!


 
no pictures, didn't happen!:biggrin:
Howzit look?


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 3, 2011)

Check the video in 1st msg - it happened!


----------



## papaturner (Aug 3, 2011)

Russell great job............Proud to know ye.
I too have used the Masters:biggrin:  procedure and was well pleased with the outcome. Sorry no photos at this time.


----------



## Lee K (Aug 4, 2011)

Gary Beasley said:


> Lee K said:
> 
> 
> > I used it on 2 of my most recent pens. The medium a bit 'thinner' consistency and went on very smooth. I had very little ridge lines/waves. I used 400 grit right before MM ( I didnt use the paste polishing ).
> ...


 ooops ... pics are on my camera still. .... the sweetgum is awesome, I have taken to using it almost everyday (show off to people kinda thing) ... I will try to get the pics up soon


----------



## arioux (Aug 4, 2011)

Grizz said:


> Unfortunately even with some help, finding where to buy and how much is an absolute daunting task.  They must not want to sell the product to much.



Wood 'n Wimshies and Woodturningz appear on the distributor list.  These are two great seller and IAP friends too !


----------



## barrysj (Aug 4, 2011)

I would love to hear feedback that this new process made someone switch from their tried and true method.  I have used a few different methods and have settled on the following:

-medium CA for 9 coats, accelerator in between each coat (takes about 5 minutes total time)
-let cure over night
-Abranet sand at 600 to get the ridges smooth, then MM through 12000 and plastic polish at the end (takes anywhere from 10 min to 20 min depending on whether I had to MM further)

Although I'm sure their are a lot of pros that would beat out my finish, I've found it to be scatch free, deep and perfect glass when I'm done....certainly 10 x more glossy than BLO methods...but I hate the time it takes...and always looking for efficiencies without sacrificing finish.

Has anyone used a similar method to mine and this new system and switched?  These new methods of same deep finish but quicker always seem to be a panacea....

-Dude
Steve Barry


----------



## glennw (Aug 4, 2011)

i need to get some of this it looks like the best product out their, i could improve my polishing technique


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 5, 2011)

*2 pens finished with the new ca finish...*

Here are 2 laser cut kits that I finished with the new process. To answer a couple of questions, this can be sanded with micro mesh. It leaves a finish with the polish that has to be taken into direct sunlight to tell any difference. Hope this helps clear up any problems. I also know Rockler has been approached with this product and they may be bringing it to their stores as well.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like I need to get some of this.  Come on payday, I need to go shopping


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Russell Eaton said:


> ... and is a little more of a rubberized finish ...


I'd be interested if this observation could affect how well it wears?


----------



## bnoles (Aug 5, 2011)

How does the fume factor compare?


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 5, 2011)

The fumes are the same. The wear factor should be as well. I have a pen with this finish on it in my pocket and it has shown no signs of wear at all.


----------

